# Joergs' Awesome Gloveshot !!!



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I got my Joerg Gloveshot in the mail today and it is amazing!!! I'm going to go outside and shoot it. More to come.


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

smitty said:


> I got my Joerg Gloveshot in the mail today and it is amazing!!! I'm going to go outside and shoot it. More to come.
> View attachment 254


nice! how did you get one? trade? i didn't think he sold his stuff. good work.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

No, Joerg does not sell any slingshots, He made this one for me to shoot because I have a "deformed" left hand, from being crushed in a printing press, that hurts quite a bit when pulling back a regular slingshot. This one puts the stress of pulling the bands off my wrist and more on the forearm. He asked me if I wanted to try it, I said yes, so He sent it to me, no cost and the rest is history.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice! I am jealous!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Hmmmm...I'd actually consider mangling a hand just to get one of those...
















Congrats on the new slingy, smitty, and kudos to Joerg for his kindness in providing it for you.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice. JT


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats why i like this site, every one is nice and friendly and helpfull, thats a really nice thing to do of Joerg to take time out and make you that, i hope you have many hours shooting with your new slingshot, jeff


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes it was VERY nice of Joerg to send me a gloveshot. I like it so much, it is right here by me as I type. It is so much lighter than I thought it would be from looking at pics of it. It killed me to have to go to work and not shoot it. I work a night shift on Wednesday, get home about four AM on Thursday, so I won't be shooting it until Thursday around noon. But I am off work until Friday night, so I should have plenty of time to learn how to hit something with it.
Slingshot people are good people... I call us the "International Slingshot Fellowship".


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Can't wait to see a version with rollers!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

We form "The Fellowship of the Sling"...

Good to hear that you like the slingshot, Smitty. Let us know how it works for you.

Jörg


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

JoergS said:


> We form "The Fellowship of the Sling"...
> 
> Good to hear that you like the slingshot, Smitty. Let us know how it works for you.
> 
> Jörg


Fellowship of the sling! Perfect








Perfect looking catty as well I might add.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

JoergS said:


> We form "The Fellowship of the Sling"...


LOL!









"One Sling to rule them all, One Sling to find them,
One Sling to bring them all and in the darkness bind them..."

Your next project should be the One Sling, complete with elven runes.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like a challenge to me Joerg! ONE SLING TO RULE THEM ALL!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

What ARE you guys smoking? Whatever it is, pass it it on over this way!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

mr.joel said:


> What ARE you guys smoking? Whatever it is, pass it it on over this way!


Simple harmless Pipe Weed.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

pelleteer said:


> What ARE you guys smoking? Whatever it is, pass it it on over this way!


Simple harmless Pipe Weed.















[/quote]
Hey, that's what I told the judge, for some reason he didn't see it that way!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I like that one" THE FELLOWSHIP OF THE SLING" perfect! That Slingshot should really help you Smitty. Really nice gesture Joerg!







Flatband


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

We don't smoke, we chew. Thin flat rubber bands. And we spit out heavy lead, at 300 feet per second!

And... the One Sling is what we search for, but it may take some more time until we find it.

Jörg


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

JoergS said:


> We don't smoke, we chew. Thin flat rubber bands. And we spit out heavy lead, at 300 feet per second!
> 
> And... the One Sling is what we search for, but it may take some more time until we find it.
> 
> Jörg


Speaking of which, are you going to put rollers on one, or is that for some reason a bad idea?


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

JoergS said:


> We don't smoke, we chew. Thin flat rubber bands. And we spit out heavy lead, at 300 feet per second!
> 
> And... the One Sling is what we search for, but it may take some more time until we find it.
> 
> Jörg


Hey,
300 ftper second?

400 Here mate! speak for yourself


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

mr.joel said:


> Speaking of which, are you going to put rollers on one, or is that for some reason a bad idea?


Well, I have received a couple of threats from (anonymous) people that said they were going to report me to the German authorities, because they think that the hand brace is comparable to a (banned) arm brace. I disagree, but my gloveshot thread has actually been deleted by the admins of one German forum for the same reason.

I am no coward, but I really don't need the cops to search my house, confiscating all my (legal) guns and slingshots. That is what they usually do, and it may take like three years before you get them back.

I realize that I have some enemies out there. So I have to be careful. I guess that I won't be making any more gloveshot designs ever, so Smitty's slingshot will remain a one-of-a-kind!

Jörg


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

That sucks! I'm really sorry to hear about this, Joerg. I guess some people really *don't* have anything better to do than cause grief for others. I hope no trouble comes your way because of this design. I don't see how the hand brace on the gloveshot could possibly be construed in any way as an arm brace, but you never know.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, what a buncha nazis. How does the government justify taking your property for three years? You cannot sue them for unlawfully confiscating your property? They can say immediately whether the gloveshot is legal or not, why not ask them first?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

mr.joel said:


> Wow, what a buncha nazis. How does the government justify taking your property for three years? You cannot sue them for unlawfully confiscating your property? They can say immediately whether the gloveshot is legal or not, why not ask them first?


Well, the cops that carry out the search warrant would simply take everything that looks like a slingshot or weapon, then the prosecution would pass the stuff over to some expert, who would write an opinion. It would take at least 15 months before the prosecutor would decide if he wants to press charges, and if he does, then it would take another year until the first court hearing would happen. This whole time, all the consficated stuff would stay locked away in some evidence room.

Very often, prosecution would suggest a deal like "OK, we won't go to court if you let us destroy the confiscated stuff."

The question if the gloveshot is legal or not would have to be answered by a certified, acknowledged expert. No cop or judge would feel competetent to decide that.

So I decided to stop working on this otherwise very promising concept. My only version is safely in the US, out of reach by the German authorities.

Jörg


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Who would be a certified acknowledged expert? Can you contact this person? It's not rocket science, either it is a wrist brace or it is not. Do you REALLY need an expert to determine this? For example, I don't need an expert to tell me what constitutes a shoe. The bureuacracy sounds Babylonian.

This is utterly ridiculous. I suppose next year testosterone will be banned as well. Perhaps we should all take up poetry reading and oragami, and stop playing with these destructive devices. Joerg you're a very, very bad boy. You are lucky they don't cart you off to the "shower room!"









If they arrest Joerg, I say we all go to Germany, burn the courthouse down, and dance around it like a buncha wild ******!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

mr.joel said:


> Who would be a certified acknowledged expert? Can you contact this person? I


Actually the German Government runs a whole outfit that decides about these issues, called "Bundeskriminalamt" (federal bureau of crime). You can in fact contact them and ask for an opinion, but it would

a) be uncertain if they would respond (you have no legal right to get a response)







cost a lot of money, and
c) can backlash against you, because if they conclude that the slingshot IS banned, then you have automatically committed the crime of owning it at one point. They would pass the whole issue over to prosecution.

So it is generally not a great idea.

Jörg


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

And here's me thinking English law was daft....


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

There you go; costs money and risk incriminating yourself asking to try to be a law abiding citizen. It seems your legal system is just about as idiotic as my country's. I think ours(U.S) is even less forgiving, however. I have dealt with the same level of stupidity when I wanted to inquire about something that was questionably legal. The difference with us is, you pay a bottom feeder(a.k.a. lawyer) a ridiculous sum to tell you nothing.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

How about a Knuckle Shot? The load would be across your knuckles, instead of a brace.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

First, this may still be called a "comparable" device (against an arm brace). Also, I don't think that I could hold the same strain on my knuckles vs. on the back of my hand.


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

A big shame this design's coming to a premature halt as it could've produced some real nice catapults


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

wow smittys got a one of kind slingshot from JOERG how lucky ot another in the world


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> Who would be a certified acknowledged expert? Can you contact this person?


In Germany, that would be a Mr Sprave.

"That's not a slingshot, it's an orthopaedic brace."


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

...so it attaches to your foot, then?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Typical behavior of someone who is jealous of anothers popularity - bad mouth them or in this case dime them in to the authorities about some activity they think is questionable. The Slingshot is a "Back of Palm Brace Design", it has nothing to do with the wrist being braced. I agree with you Joerg,not worth the possible problems associated with fighting it. Jeez, sounds like Germany is really New Jersey!!!! Flatband







Oh yeah BTW Bud, if you need a place to stash your Slingshots,ship them on over. They will be safe with me. I kind of like Slingshots a bit I've been told! Flatband


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

The old saying is that no good deed goes unpunished. I think thats "total bollocks." I think its "What goes around comes around" So Jeorg did someone a favor, a favor should come his way in the future.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Does an arm brace have to be attached to the catapult to count? Using catapults would I am sure eventually cause painful repetitive stress injury. Would it be legal to wear an orthopaedic wrist brace to stabilise the wrist while shooting? It would be like those carpal tunnel syndrome braces or like a wrist plaster cast made from thermoplastic sheet. Surely they can't ban something used on medical grounds. We're not talking about a catapult fitted with a wrist brace, but a person whose wrist has been encased in a protective cast using a normal catapult.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I am afraid the text in the related law paragraph gives a judge a trememndous amount of freedom. The law says "arm braces or comparable devices". What is comparable? In theory, even a low fork could qualify because it allows stronger bands.

After several cases have been tried, it seems that everything that mechanically supports the wrist is illegal. So a shoulder butt is illegal, there is no more strain on the wrist. A stabilizer (forward extended weight) is legal, though.

But it comes down to the fact that only a straight design that has no additional mechanism (compared to a common natural fork slingshot) is risk free. Attach the slightest additional part and the judge can punish you if he wants. Every slingshot designer has to find his individual risk limit - how far do I dare to go?

We have no juries in Germany, cases are tried by a professional judge (essentially a civil servant).

Jörg


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I keep going on about orthopedic braces. I find this helps me shoot strong bands on conventional brace-less forks. It prevents my hand from bending. It is designed for repetitive stress injury (It's not worn on my right hand, before you ask







) and makes participating in this sport more comfortable. It is not a part of the catapult or designed to be used with one.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Makes that guy a Great Guy to do that for you Joerg is a Great guy to do that for you Hats off to Him yea the Slingshot channel Rocks ...


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Any questionable catapults may be sent to Tobaccoville NC to be evaluated thoroughly.


----------



## Big Sandy (Jan 26, 2012)

Im loving the Gloveshot, once i get my first board cut done, im working that one out. Oh and a 'W' design. Mr. Sprave has the awesomest designs!!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I still like shooting with the glove-shot. It can be used with an open grip just like shooting a bow. It is one of my prize possessions.


----------

